# Red magpie ancient



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

My first magpie ancient. ... can't wait for the shows


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

That is really a cute bird!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Almost done moulting. ...show time coming soon


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A beauty and glad to "see" you here! Are you going to be showing at Bayshore on Saturday??


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

No but I will be showing at the Big Apple show next week. However this beauty wont be there. He will be going to the Empire Shortface baby show in December. How are you doing with the frillbacks?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Where is this empire shortface show


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Its in New Jersey


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

To bad theirs nothing closer to me I would like to see and participate in these shows all we have in Houston are a couple of shows and they are very small don't even get up to 200 birds I guess I will have to travel to get to better shows thanks


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

I have something like that too !


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

This is a very nice looking breed thanks for sharing


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Back late Wolverine. Frillbacks are doing well! Did not show any this year but we are certainly enjoying them as much as ever!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

sometimes I thinking its just nicer to watch them being birds.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

college station tx pigeon show and shawnee ok. pigeon show all good ones


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

The Empire Shortface club had over 200 shortfaces entered in the Big Apple Show this weekend.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

wolverine said:


> The Empire Shortface club had over 200 shortfaces entered in the Big Apple Show this weekend.


did you go and did you see the Shortface magpies on display?
I think every fancy bird enthusiast should once in their lifetime go to pigeon shows in Europe. Just once. Poland, Germany and Hungary to put the shortface keeping in USA into perspective.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

yes I was there. I showed ancients,moorheads and snows. I did see the s.f. magpies. its the first time I've seen them shown in our club.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

wolverine said:


> yes I was there. I showed ancients,moorheads and snows. I did see the s.f. magpies. its the first time I've seen them shown in our club.


I saw some königsbergers at the show, some blue ones, were they yours?
My friend and I are thinking of importing some of them from Poland and Germany


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I had 2 blues and a black... I got first with a blue and second with the black


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

i want to say if you did not know this the breeders of these short face birds plus others sponsered by short face club are some of the hardest to raise almost have to help babies out of the shell and raise them by hand and real good feeders if you need to hand feed they are the experts at that diffecult chore just a heads up as why they are not as plentful as other breeds


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Amen.....you forgot to mention infertility of eggs too. Breeding short faces is an art. And I believe ancients are the worst of the bunch, but I love them anywzy


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

loftkeeper said:


> i want to say if you did not know this the breeders of these short face birds plus others sponsered by short face club are some of the hardest to raise almost have to help babies out of the shell and raise them by hand and real good feeders if you need to hand feed they are the experts at that diffecult chore just a heads up as why they are not as plentful as other breeds


with that said what... people are SHOCKED that a beautiful shortface pigeon may actually cost few hundred dollars... hell, $1000 for a bird is not uncommon in Poland. One thing I do not understand... it is fair to say that we live in one of the most affluent societies in the world, yet people are so effing cheap... It costs me around $200 per bird just transportation from Europe to USA not to mention the price of the bird itself. There is no point of bringing average birds so upper to top shelf birds are being bought, $500+ a pop... at the pigeon show people were offering $60 for a bird that costed my friend $900... a beauty!


wolverine said:


> Amen.....you forgot to mention infertility of eggs too. Breeding short faces is an art. And I believe ancients are the worst of the bunch, but I love them anywzy


Are all eggs infertile? 1 of the two in the set? What do you do to maximize fertility?
About ancients being the worst of the bunch? Try warsaw butterfly, bialostocka helmet or even the polish shortface magpie... THOSE are tough as hell, their windpipes are super narrow and so are the necks


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok I can't speak for all people but I know for me, with a wife, 3 kids and a mortgage, $500 for a bird is out of my price range.
Now fertility of eggs with ancients will vary. In my experience usually one egg is fertile, sometimes both are blank and once in awhile both are fertile. Then the next problem is getting them to hatch. And almost always the need to be assisted out of the egg.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Trimming the vent area and flight tips and tail helps plus keep a pair locked by themselves helps.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

wolverine said:


> Ok I can't speak for all people but I know for me, with a wife, 3 kids and a mortgage, $500 for a bird is out of my price range.
> Now fertility of eggs with ancients will vary. In my experience usually one egg is fertile, sometimes both are blank and once in awhile both are fertile. Then the next problem is getting them to hatch. And almost always the need to be assisted out of the egg.


fair enough. 

about fertility, try trimming the feathers around her and his genitalia, shortface birds because of their muffs have difficulty sexing and staying on the hen, if you trim things around the reproductive organs things flow easier  nuuuhmean?  try cutting the muffs in the breeding season, OR add new blood to the flock


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Ancients are grouse legged not muffed there is nothing to trim.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

How did you do in the show


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Moorheads I got first and second..... snows also first and second...... and nothing with my ancients.


----------

